# Sikes GB side 11/26/ Fish ID



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Headed to Sikes this morning before the front passes. Light quick trip one
Sabiki rod for pinfish one bottom rig for a passing red. Outgoing tide, no bait not even hanging around the pilings. No bites on the pinfosh in two hours. So I just started working the sabiki off long cast caught a lookdown which was a first for me and caught a bunch of silver baitfish with no scales. They are shaped like Menhadden but no spot. They chirp and have spikes by the anal fin. What are they? 
Did see a few sheepies by the pilings but no real size.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

leatherjacks would my guess whithout a picture.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Ding, Ding. I appreciate it JD that is what it was.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, and be careful they can administer a very painful poisonous sting, i had a friend nearly loose a finger due to a infection from one..


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they are nasty little critters lol. and mean. ive tried them for bait inshore and offshore. we trolled one one time out of destin and caught a king lol. only time ive ever heard anything eating one of those things.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

back in the day we called em crazy fish, cause if you got stuck by one you would go crazy trying to get the pain to cease, be careful with them lil boogers


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

also called shoemakers cause of the needles are so sharp they could sew shoes lol


----------

